# Lederverarbeitungsguide 1-300



## toxtronic (18. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich war heute auf der Suche nach einem Guide für die Lederverarbeitung. Gefunden habe ich irgendwie ... nichts *kopfkratz* also habe ich mich auf die Suche gemacht und einen gefunden - allerdings in englischer Sprache. Da ich eh nix zu tun hatte *g* - habe ich das ganze mal "eingedeutscht" und hoffe das damit vielleicht der ein oder andere etwas anfangen kann. (Das Original gibt es hier: http://www.lootables.com/?guide=Leatherworking&page=1). Einiges habe ich noch ergänzt.

Dieser Guide berücksichtig keine der drei Spezialisierungen und bis auf 2 Rezepte (4 auf Hordenseite) sind alle beim Lehrer erlernbar.

Materialliste:

57x verdorbener Lederfetzen
200x Leichtes Leder
120x Mittleres Leder
350x Schweres Leder
510-520x Dickes Leder
400x Unverwüstliches Leder

20x Leichter Balg
15x Mittlerer Balg
25x Schwerer Balg
5x Geschmeidiger Dicker Balg (wenns selbst hergestellt wird: 5x Dicker Balg & 5x Tiefsteinsalz)

95x Grober Faden
120x Feiner Faden
140-150x Seidenfaden
10x Schwerer Seidenfaden
45x Runenfaden

35x Grauer Farbstoff
10x Grüner Farbstoff
60x Schwarzer Farbstoff
110x Salz

20x Eiserne Gürtelschnalle
20x Seidenstoffballen
20x Schwere Skorpidschuppe

5x Elixier der Beweglichkeit oder 5x Elixier der großen Verteidigung (siehe Skill 225-230)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und nun auf in die praktische Umsetzung:

1-20 - 19x Leichtes Leder

20-30 - 10x Leichtes Rüstungsset

30-35 - 5x Handgenähter Lederumhang

35-55 - 20x Geschmeidiger leichter Balg

55-85 - 30x Geprägte Lederhandschuhe

85-100 - 15x Feiner Ledergürtel (Aufbewahren!)

100-115 - 15x Geschmeidiger Mittlerer Balg (Aufbewahren!)

115-125 - 10x Dunkle Lederstiefel

125-135 - 10x Dunkler Lederumhang

135-150 - 15x Dunkler Ledergürtel (Hier wird der Feine Ledergürtel und die Mittleren Bälge benötigt)

150-160 - 25x Geschmeidiger Schwerer Balg (Aufbewahren!)

160-170 - 10x Schwerer Ledermunitionsbeutel

170-180 - 10x Grüner Ledergürtel

180-195 - 15x Barbarische Schultern

195-205 - 10x Schwärzlicher Gürtel

205-225 - 20x Stirnband des Nachtschleichers

225-230 – Hier gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. 5x Schnellziehköcher
Benötigt: 60x Dickes Leder (12x Leder pro Stück)
5x Geschmeidiger Dicker Balg (1 Balg pro Stück)
5x Elixier der Beweglichkeit (1 Elixier pro Stück)
20x Seidenfaden (4x Faden pro Stück)

2. 5x Dicker Ledermunitionsbeutel
Benötigt: 50x Dickes Leder (10x Leder pro Stück)
5x Geschmeidiger Dicker Balg (1 Balg pro Stück)
5x Elixier der großen Verteidigung (1 Elixier pro Stück)
30x Seidenfaden (6x Faden pro Stück)


230-250 - 20x Hose des Nachtschleichers

250-255 - 5x Stiefel des Nachtschleichers

255-260 - 5x Schwere Skorpidarmschienen
Rezept erhältlich bei: Zannok Ledernaht am Eingang von Silithus (Koordinaten: 81,17)

260-280 - 20x Tückische Lederstulpen
Rezept erhältlich bei:
(Allianz) Leonard Porter am Zugwindlager (Westliche Pestländer) (Koordinaten: 43,84)
(Horde) Werg Breitklinge in Tirisfal am Bollwerk (Koordinaten: 83,69)

Die nächsten beiden Rezepte sind sowohl Drop können aber auf Seiten der Allianz bei Drakk Steinhand in der Wildhammerfeste (Hinterland, Koordinaten: 13,43) erlernt werden. Wie es da bei der Horde aussieht weiß ich leider nicht.

280-285 - 5x Tückische Lederarmschienen

285-300 - 15x Tückisches Lederstirnband

Also viel Spaß beim lesen bzw skillen!


----------



## toxtronic (18. November 2007)

Ich schaue dass ich auch den Guide für 300-375 noch mache wenn mir langweilig ist *g* bzw suche und übersetzte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daviii (20. November 2007)

toxtronic schrieb:


> Ich schaue dass ich auch den Guide für 300-375 noch mache wenn mir langweilig ist *g* bzw suche und übersetzte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fänd ich cool!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Guide hier, ich muss mich echt dafür bedanken, hat mir voll geholfen auf 300 zu kommen^^
Also thx für die Verständlichkeit, die Cords und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wegen solcher Leute haben wir überhaupt die Lederverarbeitung auf 375  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxtronic (22. November 2007)

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2007)

thx


----------



## dacct (11. Dezember 2007)

STICKY


----------



## Kashiro (7. Januar 2008)

Gut gelungener GUide!

*Allgemeiner HInweis: Wenn man zb. günstig viele Bälge im AH findet kann man damit auch gut günstig skillen!*


----------



## zechi (26. Januar 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/news/4151/wow-lust-auf-leder
da sind die links

http://www.buffed.de/guide/2074

in der rechten spalte kann man dann noch (beim 2. link) alles sehen, inkl jeweiliger kosten!

das is nicht so schlecht gemacht finde ich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## zechi (26. Januar 2008)

wo krigt man die Hose des Nachtschleichers?????
also das rezept!

lg


----------



## Flipbo (28. Januar 2008)

respekt
damit geht es echt gut


----------



## toxtronic (4. Februar 2008)

zechi schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/news/4151/wow-lust-auf-leder
> da sind die links
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/guide/2074
> ...


Nur war meiner früher im Forum vll haben sie meinen nur kopiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (6. März 2008)

ich stecke bei 186 mit meienm twink aufnem anderm server  fest...brauche schwerer balg bzw. den mit salz vermischt aber bekomme ihn nirgends zu kaufen und farmen dauert zu lange


----------



## Indya Anetheron (7. März 2008)

hi, 

das ist wirklich ein kleines problem zwischen ca. 180 - 185.  afaik brauchen alle rezepte in diesem bereich irgendwelche besondere mats.  

mein tip: "raptorbalggürtel" (allianz) oder "raptorbalgarnisch" (horde). diese beiden rezepte gibts im aratihhochland in der zuflucht bzw. hammerfall. 
ausreichend raptoren sind hier vorhanden (oder alternativ: düstermarschen oder schlingendorntal), und die droprate beim kürschnern ist relativ hoch. 
bis skill 190 müssten die noch "gelb" sein (bin mir da nicht mehr ganz sicher, weil schon etwas länger her ^^). 
ansonsten kannst ab 185 auch die "schwärzlichen armschienen" herstellen, die aber je skillpunkt 16 schwere leder kosten.

gruß Indya


----------



## Vaisser (19. März 2008)

Also zwischen 275 und 300 kann man wunderbar mit den schweren Skorpidsachen skillen. Die Schuppen farmt man oder kauft sie relativ billig im AH - dort werden sie im Gegensatz zu den normalen Skorpidschuppen sehr günstig hergegeben. Da besonders bei den schweren Gürteln Mangel zu scheinen herrscht, finden die schweren Skorpidgürtel bei mir auf dem Server jedenfalls reißenden Absatz. Gegenüber den Ledersachen im Levelbereich hat diese Methode ausserdem den Vorteil, das man für die Herstellung sehr viel weniger unverwüstl. Leder braucht und außerdem die Ledersachen wie Blei im AH liegen weil jeder sie fertigt.


----------



## Suseron (21. März 2008)

ich bekomme es einfach nich geskillt ich habn lederverarbeitungs kill von 104 und bin 53  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazraxo (8. April 2008)

Ich hab ein Problem mit den Schweren Skorpidarmschienen. Der Typ hat die einfach nich da. Der hat immernur den passenden Helm, aber der is erst ab 295.

Gibts ne Alternative? Im buffed.de Guide steht "15x Unverwüstliches Leder" aber das bringt bei mir gar keine Skillpunkte.

Edit: Ich meine natürlich nicht die Armschienen selber, sondern das Muster.


----------



## ChiOta (14. April 2008)

Zwischen 260 und  280 also irgendwo dazwischen könnte man auch noch unverwüstliche Rüstungsset stellen
is günstiger als tückische Lederstulpen ^^


----------



## Boebele71 (29. April 2008)

Hallo ich bin bei der Horde und nun schon mit Leder bei 300, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Lehrer finde das ich weiter Skillen kann?

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Boris


----------



## Facio (3. Mai 2008)

moin leute also rezept Schwere Skorpidarmschienen gibt es nich bei Zannos in silithus ! was nu ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2008)

Ich finde den Guide nicht gut. Es gibt mindestens 3 Rezepte, die nur zufällig bei Händlern da sind und ich bin nun bei skill 260 und weiß nicht weiter.
Guides müssen einen eindeutigen Weg zum Ziel haben.


----------



## FairplayZ (21. Juni 2008)

Das ist auch so zu schaffen^^
Aber ganz nett gemacht gratz Kollege.

PC Games bringt regelmässig ein Spezial WoW Heft raus wo ein Berufsguide drin ist ich habs damit gemacht und
da brauchte ich z. nicht das Salz da wurde auf wesentlich leicht zugänglichere Mats zurück gegriffen.


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2008)

ziehmlich teuer und anstrengend aber egal.

300-375:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...83275&sid=3
3 sek google xD


----------

